# Norco Shinobi 2013



## saperlot (12. September 2012)

Auf der Norcohomepage für DE/AUT scheint das Shinobi 1 nicht auf gibt es das 2013 nur noch in den USA bzw. Kanada ? Falls ja, weiß jemand wo ich dann noch ein Shinobi 1 2012 bekomme?

Danke!


----------

